# Taking grout off tile



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

My wife and I bought a fixer-upper...The previous owner laid ceramic tile in the kitchen, bathroom, and the hallways. Its pretty, and we would like to keep it, but he never cleaned all the grout off the faces of the tile. I don't think anything has ever been sealed. The old boxes I found say "sanded grout". We have been scrubbing the mess out of it, with little or no progress. Does anyone have a trade secret they can share. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

how about a wire brush?


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Try a wire wheel attachment on your drill, or dremel. Or heavy sandpaper attachment on either.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*hey honeydoo*

_put some vinegar on a rag, soak the grout for a few minutes, then wipe off_


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Painter...I will try that. I am not about to scratch this tile all to hell...I will see you this weekend! Looks like I should have called you rather than post on 2cool.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I was going to suggest a weak muriatic acid, but vinegar is an acid and should do the trick. Nice suggestion Painter.


----------



## bstars (Aug 21, 2005)

A pumice stick will work. You can get them at Home Depot. Cheap and easy. Good Luck


----------

